# Off-Topic >  Apparently, not enough scams are circulating...

## Toolmaker51

I'm originally Californian; owing 90% of my worklife, whatever meager progress attained, and remaining contacts aplenty. Quite sure anyone who wants to contact me knows how, or channels to do so. That's including folks who wish to PM via the sites I participate. I'm not particularly secretive, a hermit, or stand offish. Also, not known to sell equipment or material. That said, I question and investigate odd goings-on. 

This query is unsolicited, and kind of laughable picturing me having a stock of bench lathes. Some googling reveals a trend to negotiate purchase of RE-saleable goods -- using stolen banking or credit funds; essentially money laundering.
A lot of search returns came up under 'Fake product queries', yet zero for a dear Mr. Dyer, Dyer Product Inc. of Glendale CA, or mysteriously non-eponymous "Wagner Sales".

Equally positive those identifiers may not match at all what you receive, just the pattern. 

Will I play this clown?
You better believe it!

This just in. 


_Bill Dyer <wagnersales66@gmail.com>
Mon 7/12/2021 9:43 AM

Greetings,
Hope you are fine. Well I am in the market to purchase a Bench Lathe and through my search I came across your address. Kindly let me know the models you have or a link to the ones you have in stock. Also want to know whether you consider credit card an option for payment? Will await your responses.

Best Regards,

Bill Dyer
Dyer Product Inc,
Glendale, CA 91203, USA_

----------


## Frank S

I have gotten to the point that if my phone rings and there is not someone's name in the identity then I just let it cycle through the ring until it stops If it is someone who knows me but I may not have their name in my phone book then they can text me if they want, and don't bother leaving a voice mail because I haven't been able to access that in years It keeps asking me for some code to access that has long since been forgotten and I have no desire to figure out how to reset it.
If I call a business in search of something once I get past their stupid non human interface and talk to someone I tell them if they need to call me back they need to give me the number they will be calling from so I can save it in my phone book otherwise for them to text me a direct call back number because I will only go through their animated answering system once

----------

